# Athena's Kids



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

6 days old already I can't believe it. I have been so busy with work I haven't had a lot of time to play with them but I do get a little time here and there. They are growing so fast and now running all around. I think the doe was about 8 pounds and the buck about 10 pounds when they were born. It is hard to get a nice profile picture of the doe because she is so active but here are some more pictures of them. The buck has no name but I think the doe is going to be valentine. Even though we have more babies due on Valentine's day that's what C'arra thinks she wants to name her. C'arra will be able to show next year but she wanted a goat this year since I really don't plan on saving any next year.










The doe









The buck









They are doing really good despite the lower half's of their ears being kinda swollen. They are pretty think little kids with a good amount of bone to them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I was wondering where you've been and why we weren't getting any updates. So glad they are doing well and they sure are beautiful! What a cute name for the doe, I like it! I hope their ears will be okay, that was one thing that worried me with our kids too when they were born.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

awwww VERY cute!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe what darlings


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable  They look like healthy babies should look! Fat and Sassy!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

beauties!  Congrats!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

They look great! We don't have any babies coming this year..congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Goatnutty I was wondering what happened to you it has been a long time since I have seen you on here. Why no babies this year? 
Hoosier it sure has been a while but I have been so busy. I only have sundays off and those are my catch up days to get everything done that I have set aside threw out the week.
The babies are doing really well I am really happy with them and hopefully they grow up to be good little show goats.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah things got kinda crazy around here..we sold almost all of our goats and kept one really nice doe, then Billy got sick and we had to put him down before we got to breed the doe. Now, I have to go search for a market wether this year..ugh


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sorry that really sucks. I just keep getting more.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah it does...but now I get to start buying more again haha I'm soo ready it's really wierd without them


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I love that solid one! They are so adorable!! Congrats!


----------

